# Latest Amalgam-Mutts



## ElMostro (Aug 6, 2008)

Finally had a chance to turn several pens from my Amalgam-Mutt blanks.
The first one is made from Sponge dyed red and then cast in blue swirly Alumilite.  It's a Titanium Jr Gent, sanded to 12000mm and polished.










The second is Cholla Cactus with minty green Alumilite Amalgam-Mutt on a Titanium Gold Jr. Gent, sanded to 12000mm with a CA finish then polished.  














The last one is an Alumilite stabilized Intense Flame Box Elder blank with some spalting. Sanded to 12000mm with a matte CA finish.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 6, 2008)

Not too crazy about #1, but #2 and #3 are COOL!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 6, 2008)

I like em all!


----------



## Skye (Aug 6, 2008)

Not feeling the first one. Second one may have looked better with some swirl in the resin, third one is money!


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 6, 2008)

hewunch said:


> Not too crazy about #1, but #2 and #3 are COOL!



I agree, but they are very cool. Nice work.


----------



## stoneman (Aug 6, 2008)

hewunch said:


> Not too crazy about #1, but #2 and #3 are COOL!



Actually, I like the blanks in #1, just think it might look better with gold hardware. But hey - that's me!


----------



## stevers (Aug 7, 2008)

I really like the last one. Very cool with all the reds. 
Nice job on all.


----------



## airrat (Aug 7, 2008)

#3 is my favorite.  I am not sure about the mint green and number one is cool.

They all look great.  Keep thinking outside the box.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 7, 2008)

They all look great from over here, well done!


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 13, 2008)

Good job on the bunch!


----------



## ElMostro (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks all for the comments.  With the amount of blanks I cast I rarley have time to turn anymore so it's nice to turn a few pens every once in a while.

Eugene


----------



## handplane (Aug 22, 2008)

I like them all.  The first one reminds me of the fuzzy pictures from outer space.


----------

